Ask HN: Best fitness and/or yoga app? - swimduck
======
bmm6o
It would be helpful if you described your needs. The app that I think is best
may not suit you at all. That said, I've been using Fit Notes on Android for a
few weeks. I like it, it's very easy to use.

